
To Battle Yelp, Google Buys Appetas, A Website Builder For Restaurants - adidash
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/07/to-battle-yelp-google-buys-appetas-a-website-builder-for-restaurants-will-shut-it-down/
======
rahimnathwani
The title is misleading. From the Appetas blog:

 _To focus on our new endeavors, we’ll be shutting down the Appetas service
and working with our customers to transition their websites over to
alternative platforms._

I don't know how many customers they have, but this is really nice:

 _We’ll be reaching out to each customer individually to ensure a smooth
transition._

